# Appendectomy



## pjhollin (Apr 12, 2010)

My surgeon removed a ruptured appendix with abscess and generalized periotnitis but he did this with laparoscopy.  Can we bill CPT 44960? Thanks.


----------



## aguelfi (Apr 12, 2010)

No, that's for an open technique however you can append a 22 if the description of the op note decsribes more work was performed than just lap appy.


----------



## LaSeille (Apr 13, 2010)

The entire OP report needs to be reviewed before determining the approproiate code(s), but from what you have stated, you could use 44960 only if he converted the procedure from a laparoscopic to an open procedure.  44970 is for laparoscopic appy - and the 22 could be added to this is code if the OP report warrants.  Another code or codes could possibly be applicable, but without reading the entire OP report, it's hard to make any other suggestions.


----------



## pjhollin (May 5, 2010)

He did not convert to an open, all done with lap.  We billed with 22 modifier and submitted notes and explaination with the claim form.  Thanks.


----------

